

Ask HN: Is RubyMine worth it? - BWStearns

Just wondering if RubyMine was worth the cost&#x2F;getting to know the IDE in terms of building Rails apps? I downloaded the trial but ended up just using Sublime because it was easier.<p>What are the pro&#x2F;cons of RM?
======
cheyne
I say yes, but I also use both Sublime and RubyMine.

I use Sublime when im mostly working on front end code, but i'll use RubyMine
when im working on backend mainly because I get to use object inspectors,
break points and step by step debugging.

Of course, if im just working on the front end of my web app, then I prefer
Sublime as it has a much lighter footprint.

If you've ever coded in C# and used Visual Studio, then RubyMine will feel
more comfortable when you really need to dig deep and debug something.

It's cheap enough, just get it, one day you'll be up to your elbows in
spaghetti code and it will save you heaps of time, then you'll be happy you
had it.

~~~
mcrider
I do the same (I also use TextWrangler because of its awesome file
search/replace features). Sublime is certainly a better editor and feels more
lightweight, but the debugging tools in RubyMine are absolutely invaluable.

------
andrew_gardener
I haven't used sublime that much so I can't really compare them.

RubyMine has helpful things like auto-complete, cmd+click to see
function/class code (works for things like locales and gems too), generators
without going to the command line, and a console for autorun unit test results
off the top of my head.

On the negative side its a memory hog and costs money (though they seems to
have sales every once in a while so you could get it slightly cheaper).

------
hkarthik
I've used the Jetbrains products for a few years, and in general they all work
well when your codebase is small and manageable.

Unfortunately, if you have a monolithic code base, you'll see the memory
consumption climb and it will slow to a crawl pretty quickly. This was true in
Visual Studio/C# and I've found it to be true with Ruby/Rails apps too.

------
Chetane
Cons: \- Lots of features (may look intimidating at first) \- Memory
consumption if higher than e.g. Sublime

Pro: \- Code navigation is really quick (e.g jump to definition, inline view
of implementation, including gems) \- Debugging experience is great (e.g.
setting breakpoints, stepping into and execution code within breakpoint
context) \- Git integration is very good (e.g. review your code side by side
before pushing/sending for review) \- Great support for running tests within
the IDE, also supports having a rails console within the IDE \- Navigating
through projects and multiple files is really fast/efficient \- Auto-
completion, code inspection

All in all, I'd say it's really worth it if you're the type of person that
enjoys using productivity tools. As others mentioned, it's somehow similar to
using VisualStudio with C#.

------
tectonic
I really like RubyMine. The code navigation features are awesome.

